# Magpulls new rifle?



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

A good freind called me the other day. He was like a kid in a candy store. Though all I could get out of him was this story about how Magpull has there own rifle now. Supposed to be very high tec stuff, any one know anything about it? :smt023


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

It's the Masada, see the top of this Shot show thread for pics:
http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=118&t=310630

Basically, from what I've read, 5.56, quick change barrel system, piston operation. Looks very interesting..


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Couple more threads on ar15.com:

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=6&f=2&t=212820

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=6&f=2&t=212690

This thing makes me drool..


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow that is one nnnnnnnnnnnice looking gal. Can't wait for the civilan model to come out. Bet she'll be a nice little ride along rifle. :smt023


----------



## recon (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.magpul.com/pdfs/masada_technote.pdf


----------

